# 1 Pixel Rahmen erstellen in Photoshop



## spesso (21. April 2003)

Hoi all,

wie erstelle ich für ein bestehendes Bild im Photoshop einen 1 Pixel Rahmen ? 

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruss spesso


----------



## Human-FX (21. April 2003)

strg+linksklick auf die ebene wo des objekt ist
auswahl--->auswahl verändern-->umrandung 1 pixel

oder

strg+linksklick auf die ebene wo des objekt ist
dann neue ebene und auswahl mit der farbe füllen
dann objekt erneut auswählen
auswahl-->auswahl verändern----> auswahl verkleinern 1 pixel
und dann entfernen


ich empehle möglichkeit eins
mir fallen noch viele ein aber 2 reichen erstmal


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. April 2003)

oder
[STRG] + [A]
Rechtsklick in die auswahl und "Kontur füllen" da
innen, 1 pxl und schwarz auswählen [OK]


----------



## Human-FX (21. April 2003)

jo oder rechtsklick auf das objekt
ebenenoptionen und kontur und da alles einstellen wäre noch ne möglichkeit


----------



## spesso (21. April 2003)

hey hat wunderbar geklappt mit euren Anleitungen. Besten Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Paradizogeeko (22. April 2003)

War ja auch nicht sondernlich kompliziert... und sowas steht sogar in meinem handbuch


----------



## Nacron (28. April 2003)

wenn du eine auswahl hast die um ein objekt (irgendwas mit vielen ecken rundungen usw geht) und du einen ramen um dieses objekt haben willst wähle das objekt aus und gehe auf auswahl -> auswahl verändern -> auswahl vergrösere und vergrößere es um ein pixel dann kehre die auswahl um und klicke mit gedrückter strg taste auf das objekt um das objekt von der auswahl abzuziehen... schon hast du den bereich von einem pixel um das objekt markiert..


----------



## sina3279 (25. April 2010)

hallo wie mache ich einen rahmen hinter ein objekt zb das die person im vordergrung ist?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2010)

Hi,
so ganz verstehe ich dich jetzt nciht. Mit Photopshop kannst du um ein freigestelltes Objekt mit den Ebeneneffekten>Kontur einen Rahmen/Kontur machen.

Gruß

PS: Bitte verwende ab und zu mal die Shift-Taste


----------

